# The Vape Guy - ELeaf iCare



## BumbleBee (15/12/16)

The awesome little iCare is now available at The Vape Guy. This tiny little thing really surprised me, I was expecting a mediocre vape but it packs quite a bit of power for such a tiny thing. 

​
@Rincewind and I have been vaping the heck out of the iCare since it arrived at 9:00 this morning, so far we haven't needed to refill it and the battery indicator had turned yellow buy the close of business, we used it with the factory charge. It does look like a single charge and a full (1.8ml) tank will get most new users through the day. With the airflow fully open you can get a fairly decent lung hit and with just one hole open the MTL experience is real.

I would recommend this to anyone starting out, and as a proper stealth vape to us more experienced vapers. 

At *R295* this little chap is affordable enough to toss in a side pocket as a backup device and it makes for a great gift. 

You can find them here: http://www.vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-icare-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

Excellent pricing @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Excellent pricing @BumbleBee


Thanks James

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

It's so tiny, and this is the big one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

